# Waxing curiosity???



## Katura (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this the right place for this??? haha...

Okay...and I'm not talking about your eyebrows!

Lets go a bit more south.

Anyone get this professionally done? Just plain bikini or a full on brazilian?

I'm totally curious.

Any sweet at home methods?

Gimme some information/personal feedback!

Thanks <3


----------



## ben (Aug 2, 2006)

i get fully waxed every three weeks, it hurts a lot but i think that it's worth it.

i would suggest starting with the bikini, if you're comfortable and can tolerate the pain go for the gusto!

if you want a product to try at home i highly suggest a product called andrea's hard wax, it's made spefically for that area. you heat the wax in the microwave and appy to the hairy area with a little stick and then rip it off. there are no strips to deal with and the wax is not that sticky so it's easy to work with. when waxing down there you need to be super careful, make sure to pull the skin taught and pull in the opposite direction of the hair growth and do not pull straight up.

i would suggest going to a salon a few times before trying it yourself @ home though. make sure to pay close attention to the methods they uses and try to copy them once trying this at home.

also, after time the down there will become less coarse and waxing will become easier and less painful.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 
_i would suggest going to a salon a few times before trying it yourself @ home though. make sure to pay close attention to the methods they uses and try to copy them once trying this at home.

also, after time the down there will become less coarse and waxing will become easier and less painful._

 
yep, i totally agree. plus it waaayy easier for someone else to do it for you because sometimes you need three hands. LOL i love performing waxing services, it's good money.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 2, 2006)

I get full on Brazillians.  Well, I leave a landing strip, cause I am not about the pre-pubecent look, neither is my husband.  

I used to get it done at a spa for about 75 bucks every 4-6 weeks, but I wasn't able to keep paying for the service, so now I buy the Sally Hanson home kit.  I like that one the best, I find it the least painful.

It's very hard and messy to do at home by yourself.  You need a partner.

Really, you need someone to do it for you.  It's so much easier.

As of now, my husband waxes me.  We have fun!  He's not affraid of pulling off the wax.  He is really good at it.

The more you go, the less painfull it becomes.  There is less hair to rip out each time.


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

Neato.


So, I spose you've got to have, what? About 1/4 inch of hair to do anything like that done right???

Because now, I think Iv'e just got to do it.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah, I think a 1/4 is all you need.  You can get away with a less length if you are using wax that doesn't require strips.

If it's your first time, try only your bikini area first, and work up to the full on Brazillian.  I have also heard that taking a ibuprofin/aspirin about an hour before, cuts down on the pain.

I have also noticed certain times of your cycle will make it more painfull.  I am not sure what part though.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 3, 2006)

don't do it before your period (and obviously not during!) as the area tends to get a little more sensitive around that time. all you need is a 1/4" of growth and definately try a bikini then take off more hair everytime.


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

hmmm....well...I guess my guy will have to be on his own for a minute  while i get prepared for this. hahaha...


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 3, 2006)

Let us know how it goes?


----------



## Katura (Aug 3, 2006)

Will do !


----------



## NutMeg (Aug 11, 2006)

The week before and after your period hurts the most.... I've made that mistake before and it's not fun. Good luck!


----------



## Katura (Aug 11, 2006)

Yea, that is getting in the way of this process hahaha...

and then I'm not a fan of stubble. if thats not too much info....so its going to be really tough...hahaha....


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 11, 2006)

i have a hollywood... and i tend to shave... i have waxed tho
im not v hairy down there anyway and i never let it get all stubbley
and id HATE having to wait for it to grow back....
id feel ugly


----------



## Katura (Aug 11, 2006)

I know!!! I can't stand any stubble ever. That's why I though waxing would be good because it owuld keep it away longer. butthen, waiting to get it redone would be helll and a half!

bleh on body hair.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 11, 2006)

if i was rich enough id have electrolosys (sp?) all over my body....
imagine never having to worry ever again .... bliss x


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 11, 2006)

make sure that when you bathe that you use a gentle exfoliant in the area so that you can avoid the pore cloggin which results in the ugly stubble & bumps. try to also clean with a VERY mild astringent for the same reason.


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 11, 2006)

I get brazillian every month but I'm so chickened out from the pain so I use EMLA cream (4% lidocaine cream). It's available without prescription but you have to ask your pharmacist. It's also sold in some spa.

I use it about 30-45 mins before my appointment, it really works for me, that's probably the only way I can get the waxing done. Oh, one more thing: if available buy the gel formula, the cream is ok, too but your waxer has to take it off (with warm towel) if not the wax won't cling as good. Good luck!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 13, 2006)

lol yeh those numbing cream's are amazing for getting hair removal in sensitive places.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

owwwwww i dont think i could do it for the life of me you brave brave souls


----------



## martygreene (Aug 19, 2006)

I strongly suggest taking a look at this post for information on brazilian waxing, and also waxing/sugaring in general and choosing a salon for such services.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

o god i think i would die if i got my private area electroisized beacuse i got my eyebrows electrolisized and damn that hurt enough

i dont even think theyll do electrolosis down there since it has to be done 1 by 1 

but i know they do laser bikini line


----------



## stacey (Sep 5, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE brazillians! I get it down every 4-6 weeks and my girl is pretty cheap at $35 (thats including the tip). Personally, the first time you go is when it hurts the most... then again when you havent gone for a long time it hurts just as much as the first time. I actually like waxing everything off... I feel more clean. This last time I did try the landing strip, but reminded my of a mohawk on my southern region, wasnt feeling it.

Its definetly the way to go. Plus, your hair grows back thinner and more scarce.


----------



## ben (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_I know!!! I can't stand any stubble ever. That's why I though waxing would be good because it owuld keep it away longer. butthen, waiting to get it redone would be helll and a half!

bleh on body hair._

 
it's actually not as bad as shave stubble....actually i would hardly consider it stubble because it's more scares and comes in thinner, like stacey said. trust me, a month of growth after a waxing (or a few) feels way better than a day or two of shaved stubble!


TEAM WAX!


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

rrrrrrrg....so this post was started awhile ago...and I've YET to do this.....

so. I'm resolving to resist the urge to razor it up...ahaha

Anywho, anyone in the Baltimore/Annapolis/DC area recc. a good place to get this done??? haha want to hold my hand? 

Kidding!!!!


----------



## productjunkie (Sep 12, 2006)

Get it done. U will love it *so will ur boyfriend. But only go to a place where they are well known for waxing... not like a cheap salon or spa. Ask around. Alot of girls get this done and your bound to find someone who alot of people will recommend. 
When u do go, take an advil a half an hour before. This will relieve some pain and also I always get a headache because of the anticipation of getting it done and knowing that it might hurt a bit. 
Half the battle is letting your hair grow out, especially because you usually shave. Your stubble will drive you insane, but once you wax... u never go back. 
Have fun!!!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_rrrrrrrg....so this post was started awhile ago...and I've YET to do this.....

so. I'm resolving to resist the urge to razor it up...ahaha

Anywho, anyone in the Baltimore/Annapolis/DC area recc. a good place to get this done??? haha want to hold my hand? 

Kidding!!!!_

 

YES. If you're willing to drive to DC, go to BANG on U st and ask for Knong. She is THE best I promise!!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, and make an app ahead of time, she books up fast sometimes!! Good luck!!


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

You are awesome!!! thanks so much , I had no idea where to start looking for a place!!!


----------



## Bre (Sep 12, 2006)

I get lasered and while it's a bit pricey I swear it's the best investment I've ever made.

I go every 8  weeks and get brazilian, underarms and lip done and I can not go on enough about how awesome the results are. I have dark brown hair and pale N20 skin. My hair is coarse and I used to suffer from bad ingrown's all around my bikini area we are talking big red blisters which would scar. Since starting laser I have had NOT ONE INGROWN!! 

The hair in my bikini area is about 3/4 gone and what's there is very fine. I started in March and have had three treatments about to have my fourth. They say that the average person needs 6-8 treatments. As for my underarms, I used to have to shave them every 1-2 days and was left with shadows and a still a slight stubble, now I have to shave maybe twice near the 6-7week mark and then gone again for a month once they get lasered, there is no shadow anymore 

I can't wait till this lots done and I can start on my legs which are also ingrown-prone

I LOVE laser! Look into it!


----------



## Katura (Sep 14, 2006)

haha...silly update, but I'm proud...

I havent touched the razor in days....

and while I think its awful. its def. gonna be worth it!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 14, 2006)

all the stupid places hair grows huh =P


----------



## Katura (Sep 14, 2006)

seriously.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

could be worse lol...  there are a lot of places i'm glad hair doesn't grow LOL!


----------



## Katura (Sep 15, 2006)

I DID IT!

and there were times that I thought I might die....

But! 

TOTALLY TOTALLY worth it!

yay!

oly problem is...I want to keep touching it...lol


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

haha...

Let your boyfriend touch it =P


----------



## Katura (Sep 15, 2006)

oooh. im about to.


----------

